
Show HN: Convert any file to English words and back again - dosy
https://textonly.github.io/txtmode?from=hn
======
dosy
This is just a static client-side site in JavaScript.

Source here:
[https://github.com/textonly/txtmode](https://github.com/textonly/txtmode)

From the README: Simple client-side static page to convert any file to ASCII
text (a-z) / (English words) for transport. Possible use cases are sending
files over channels where only text is permitted / reliable. Or sending /
archiving binary files as print outs that can be typed back in (given enough
time / will to do so). Size expands about 8x (but depends), may as well zip
first.

